# Furry "Addventure" webcomic?



## raynevandunem (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, I posted to LiveJournal earlier this month on this idea for an "addventure webcomic", which can combine the webcomic with the "addventure", this type of fiction that combines collaborative fiction (including the round robin type, such as the "Great Round Robin") with interactive "Choose Your Own Adventure" fiction, allowing for as many outcomes as the contributors would like or are willing to create.

This morning, I was emailed by the guy who developed the first addventure in 1989 (on a BBS; posted to the web in 1994). Having read my post, he mentioned that he originally abstained from using graphics in his addventure episodes for a number of reasons (one of which, I assume, is that bandwidth was way too scarce in the 1990s to handle graphics in such magnitude as what was already demanded by later addventures) and asked if I had gotten anybody else interested in this idea of an "addventure webcomic".

So, in light of this response, I assume that, if any particular group would be interested in such a project, it would be furry webcomic artists. If a furry addventure webcomic were to be started, would you consider participating with your own episodes, continuity forks and crossovers? And if so, why not?


----------

